# Reverse sneezing



## minx (Nov 22, 2005)

Atlas has been doing this scary snort thing since puppyhood. It scares the crap out of me so I dig some research and found out it is reverse sneezing.

It seems to be common in the smaller breeds so I'm wondering if anyone else has a GSD reverse sneezer? It happens about once a day, though somedays it's all day.

See a vet? Ride it out? Harmless or not?

Thanks


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">My foster Kayto( GSD/Husky) had reverse sneezing. I had never seen anything like it,and I was scared to death he was dying!

I found the same info as you (once I found out what it actually was) The vet said it wasn't dangerous...

I will say his reverse sneezing disappeared once he was treated for worms, including heartworms and ehlichiosis. Poor pup was a mess. </span>


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

funny you posted this. Mandalay does this too. the only reason I knew what it was is that our Beardies did this growing up. ROFL!! I thought they were going to knock their heads on the floor and knock themselves out at times.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I keep looking back...but I don't see you! (I love your locations)

Frequent reverse sneezing can be a sign of something more-allergies, something stuck, or other stuff I can't remember because I crossed it off my worry list after my vet talked me down because it was infrequent. 

I would log it from memory and then until the appointment, so I would have a good record of frequency and duration. 

I have a dog who will go into a small panic attack when it starts-and her throat gets so tight-so I am always listening for those horking noises!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My labs does it all the time especially when she gets excited, our vet thinks she has some throat damage from when she was with her previous idiots. Brady does it once and awhile.


----------



## moeheg (Oct 16, 2008)

Molly my new GSD did it once. But my lab, who lived to be an old man of 15, would reverse sneeze regularly. When it first happened it scared the heck out of me, but my vet said it was not dangerous.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I have experienced this with my Boston Terriers. It happens all the time. I have talked to the vet and read all I could find about it. My female does it the most and I notice that her eyes are really red leading up to it so I think with her at least, that it is definitely allergy related. Not every time, but sometimes. 

***She was doing it so much last year and her snoring was getting louder, so the vet recommended shortening her soft palate if he thought it was necessary once she was under anesthesia for a teeth cleaning. He called while she was under and said it was elongated, so we went for it. The "horfing" as we call it has subsided quite a bit.**** I think this is an extreme treatment and only did it for my girl b/c vet said she could stop breathing in her sleep.

Our GSD does this rarely. And because they are not short-faced (forgot the name brachi- something?) there is very little danger of problems with reverse sneezing. I do recommend staying as calm as possible as I have read that if you freak out they may develop a habit of it to get your attention.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

My Lilly outgrew it. It does scare the you know what out of you, can't imagine how scary it is for the poor pooches.


----------



## minx (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I wonder what causes it since there seems to be no set 'trigger' like allergies. It is completely random...hmm. I'll start logging his episodes and bring them up to the vet at our next WDV just to see what she says.

It's scary to me but DD (2) totally freaks out when she sees him do it. She thinks he "has an owie"


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

When it happens, gently cup your hand over the nostrils and mouth. Not grasping, just cupping. Sort of the canine equivalent of us breathing into a brown paper bag. That will usually stop the reverse sneezes quickly.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Oh yeah that is what I would do for Kayto...but I would gently squeeze his nostrils shut,so he was forced to breathe through his mouth. Then he would stop. After a few times he would come over for me to do it.

I suspect that some household cleaners could cause it,something to think about. </span>


----------



## minx (Nov 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Jazzstorm <span style="color: #3333FF">
> I suspect that some household cleaners could cause it,something to think about. </span>


I doubt it







I say that b/c we have a chemical-free house and I clean with baking soda, vinegar, water, and oil soap. 

What could cause it both in and out of the house, in the summer and winter? What is the universal element?


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

My male does this from time to time, but lately he seems to be doing it more. I think his is allergy related, because I notice him doing it more around the same time that my allergies are bothering me. One night when it seemed to be worse than usual I gave him a benadryl and it seemed to help.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Neka had that when she was younger. i took her to the vets and she had tonsilitis. the sneezing can be tonsil related. since puppies also eat everything there could be something caught in his tonsil which would cause that.

debbie


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The foster I have did this a few times in the first few days with us. I think it had to do with stress. He hasn't done it for awile. But then, I have only had him a week...


----------

